# Unsure of child paternity



## xfriends

I just found out I'm pregnant but I'm not in a relationship at the moment. Also still in uni. 

My last period was on the 15th of March. 
I had sex with different guys on the following dates 

24th March
27th March 
31st March 
3rd April 
5th April same guy I saw on the 27th

I'm just wondering whose it could be because I think I've told the wrong guy.


----------



## LadyBug923

How many guys in total? I guess the best thing to do is to tell every guy you slept with that there is a possibility they are the father. I'd write down their information in a safe spot and do a DNA test when baby is born. My mom used her gut instinct only to find out 9 years later she was wrong. By then she had lost all contact with whoever my real father is and I won't ever have a chance to find him. Cover all your bases, best wishes for you!


----------



## sarah34

Unless you were tracking and know exactly when you ovulate it's hard to say and could be any of them. I would take the advice above and tell all of them that they could be the father. You will def need to get a DNA test done when baby is born. Good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! I think the only way to find out for certain is to have a DNA test done when baby arrives. Good luck :)


----------



## tallybee

Hiya :wave: welcome to the boards xx

I'm afraid it's not really possible to know for sure as cycles aren't exact. The only way to find out for sure would be DNA test after bubs comes x

Good luck hun x


----------



## AP

Welcome to the forum! :wave: 

Due to the dates being so close together you have no way of knowing unless you have a DNA test I'm afraid.


----------



## fieryphoenix

Do these four guys know that you are TTC? Obviously its too close to tell, assuming you are actually preg, I'd get in touch with Maury or Jerry Springer lol


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## sarah34

fieryphoenix said:


> Do these four guys know that you are TTC? Obviously its too close to tell, assuming you are actually preg, I'd get in touch with Maury or Jerry Springer lol

Your post sounds very judgemental. The OP has said that she just found out she is pregnant why would you comment something like that...


----------



## pinkpassion

sarah34 said:


> fieryphoenix said:
> 
> 
> Do these four guys know that you are TTC? Obviously its too close to tell, assuming you are actually preg, I'd get in touch with Maury or Jerry Springer lol
> 
> Your post sounds very judgemental. The OP has said that she just found out she is pregnant why would you comment something like that...Click to expand...

I agree, very uncalled for!!! 


OP, as others have said there's really no way to tell, especially since sperm can live for several days, so even if you ovulated on a perfect 28 day cycle right at cd14 it could still be multiple options!!! Good luck hun and welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## calliebaby

If you have a typical 28 day cycle, I'd be inclined to say the guy on the 27th. I would definitely get a paternity test to confirm and keep contact with all of them. Good luck!


----------



## xprincessx

No way to know i'm afraid until you do a paternity test after birth. I'd let them all know it's a possibility it is them. 

Also, I'd get down to a GUM clinic

Best of luck


----------

